
JQuery Deconstructed - jamesjyu
http://www.keyframesandcode.com/resources/javascript/deconstructed/jquery/
======
niyazpk
I found these videos by Paul Irish very interesting too:

10 Things I Learned from the jQuery Source :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_qE1iAmjFg>

11 more Things I Learned from the jQuery Source :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARnp9Y8xgR4>

------
subbu
Here is the older discussion on the same link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532067>

------
elliottcarlson
Would love to see a diff of this and JQuery 1.5 when(/if) it gets
deconstructed.

------
btipling
The clicking on method names is pretty neat. Just a little over designed.

~~~
dinedal
I liked it. parseJSON() breaks the syntax highlighter though.

